# AVR Board für kleine Anwendung



## BadTaste (19 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich suche für eine kleine Entwicklung ein fertiges Platinenboard mit einem AVR Mega darauf. Hat jemand eine gute Adresse dafür? Ich brauche im Prinzip nur eine serielle Schnittstelle und dig Ausgänge. Schöne wäre noch die Möglichkeit ein LCD anzubauen (4Bit reichen aus).
Es müsste doch fertige Boards dafür irgendwo zu kaufen geben oder.
myAVR hatte ich mir schon angeschaut aber das USB hat keine Rs232 dabei. Und LPT habe ich gar nicht mehr an meinem Rechner.

Ein Tip wäre prima.

schönes Wochenende 
Michael


----------



## zotos (19 Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mir die Hardware von www.microsps.com geleistet. Allerdings Braucht man noch einen IPS Dongel dazu. 

Komplett Platine + Bauteile von Reichelt mit allen Optionen wie Echtzeit-Uhr IR Schnittstelle und allem habe ich aber ca. 60€ Ausgegeben.

Ein C-Projekt wo die Ganze Hardware angesprochen wird ist im Download zu finden.

//Edit: Zum Preis die Teuersten Komponenten waren: Die Platine, die Relais und das Display der Rest war nicht mehr viel.


----------



## edison (19 Oktober 2007)

Schau mal bei Pollin unter Fundgrube, Bausätze  - 14,95 für das Board und ein Zusatzboard mit Display gibts für 25,-


----------



## BadTaste (19 Oktober 2007)

@Zotos -> Sag mal kannst du da eine serielle Schnittstelle mit programmieren?


----------



## zotos (19 Oktober 2007)

Ja ich habe die Serielle Schnittstelle schon in betrieb. Habe mir eine kleine "console" gebastelt. Und kann nun via Hyperterminal die Uhrzeit einstellen, Relais schalten usw.

Oder meinst Du via RS232 Programmieren? Dann brauchst Du noch einen RS232 ISP-Dongel ca. 1€ Bauteile.

Ich mag das Board echt gern ist ein schönes Spielzeug.


----------



## Nico99 (20 Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht RN-Control von www.robotikhardware.de ?

Ist zwar etwas teuerer, aber sehr durchdacht aufgebaut. Ich arbeite sehr gerne damit.

bis dann,

Nico


----------



## Jo (6 November 2007)

@BadTaste
falls du nicht schon fündig geworden bist, schau mal da: http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/AVR_Butterfly



> AVR ATMega169V Controller (low-voltage-Ausführung, 16kB Flash, LCD-Controller)
> LC-Display (6 Stellen)
> "Joystick"
> RS-232-Schnittstelle
> ...


mfG. Jo


----------

